# Hyatt Sunset Harbor Unit Auction



## Kal (May 7, 2010)

Recently one of the Sunset Harbor owners returned one of his units to the Owners Association so as to avoid credit rating implications. On April 19th, the Sunset Harbor Board of Directors agreed to directly resell the unit on an auction basis to existing HSH owners with the net proceeds being returned to the Owners Reserve Fund.

In the past the Board provided units to Hyatt for them to resell at retail developer pricing. The Owners Association would receive pennies while Hyatt would receive their standard take.

This is a major step forward, however why would Hyatt want another unit to sell in this flat time share sales market?


----------



## melroseman (May 7, 2010)

I think it's great that Hyatt is willing to sell at auction, and at auction it WILL sell.  I just got an email from Hyatt selling 1400 point weeks at Hacienda del Mar for $7995.  Hacienda sure isn't their best seller, but 1400 points is 1400 points.  That's only slightly above ebay prices...


----------



## Kal (May 7, 2010)

melroseman said:


> I think it's great that Hyatt is willing to sell at auction, and at auction it WILL sell. I just got an email from Hyatt selling 1400 point weeks at Hacienda del Mar for $7995. Hacienda sure isn't their best seller, but 1400 points is 1400 points. That's only slightly above ebay prices...


 
Hyatt sales people were heavily pushing occupancy and sales at Hacienda del Mar....HEAVILY PUSHING.  Obviously Hyatt has major issues with Puerto Rico and is doing everything possible to fill the bunks and move the inventory.

Anyone interested in picking up one of those units must really do your homework!  First check the annual fees.  Last year (February 2009) the fees were north of $1600.


----------



## JanT (May 7, 2010)

It's nice that Hyatt is willing to sell it at auction.  We're in the beginning throes of the purchase of a week at Hyatt Sunset Harbor (1400 points) for $7K.  I'm assuming Hyatt will not ROFR this but you never know.  Yeah, yeah I know - alot of people would say why pay the high maintenance fees when we could have had a Beach House unit with lower maintenance fees.  Why?  Because we don't *want* Beach House.  We want Sunset Harbor.  We don't want to have to worry about whether we can get into SH or not, and we are not tied down to having to travel at any certain time.  We tend to want to go in low demand times to Key West and with just those 1400 points we can get 2 and a half weeks.  We're willing to pay the extra maintenance fees to have what we want and the week we are purchasing is perfect for us.


----------



## The Conch Man (May 7, 2010)

We have said this before Jan, your exact statement is the same reason we said many many years ago! Congrats on stayin' with Sunset Harbor for your timeshare vacation in Key West, its the best!

We'll be down at HSH in late May for another great mini vacation visitin' all of our friends, party time again for the 3rd time this year & four to go!



JanT said:


> We want Sunset Harbor.


----------



## JanT (May 7, 2010)

ConchMan, we love it down there.  Have considered buying a second home there but the island is so small I'm afraid we might get bored on a full time basis.  It's one of those places that you say, "Great place to visit.  Don't know that I would want to live there."  But, a couple of weeks a year will be great!  Have fun in May!  My best friend and I are headed down there at the end of June to celebrate my 50th birthday.  I don't know how the heck that happened (the 50th BD party) but we plan on having a great time!


----------



## The Conch Man (May 8, 2010)

Congrats on your upcomin' birthday & what a way to spend a great time with friends in Key West, lots to do at 50 as we are in our middle 60s!

Ifin you were still interested in acquirin' a piece of paradise, I'd suggest Islamorada for that purpose, perfect place to live full or part time & enjoy the locals & all the surroundin's!

Thanks & yes we'll have a blast in Key West as we always do!


----------



## Carmel85 (May 8, 2010)

Kal said:


> Recently one of the Sunset Harbor owners returned one of his units to the Owners Association so as to avoid credit rating implications. On April 19th, the Sunset Harbor Board of Directors agreed to directly resell the unit on an auction basis to existing HSH owners with the net proceeds being returned to the Owners Reserve Fund.
> 
> In the past the Board provided units to Hyatt for them to resell at retail developer pricing. The Owners Association would receive pennies while Hyatt would receive their standard take.
> 
> This is a major step forward, however why would Hyatt want another unit to sell in this flat time share sales market?



Kal

I have been following the Hyatt tahoe board and they have taken a few units back and asked Haytt to sell them for the HOA in Carmel but noting is selling. Some of the units the HOA took back they have sold to a agent who passes the saving on to all the Hyatt owners in tahoe.  All the $$$ go back to the HOA and reserves a win win for all the owners.

Hyatt Tahoe board is now #1 in regards to being the strongest and most aggressive in the Hyatt system less that 1% of foreclosures and Hyatt Tahoe is like  top of all timeshare world wide in regards financially.

Also the HOA is going to get a website up with in the next 45 days for all Tahoe owners.

 *Im so glad we have great HOA Board member like Steve Dallas,Jack Hopkins and Steve Dykstra looking out for us owners.* 

If there is any Hyatt Tahoe owners wanting to be on hte nominating committee send me a PM since I know the board is looking for some owners to serve on the committee which like last year is about 1 hour on a phone conference call sometime in July or August this year.


----------

